# FreeBSD-update error after aborted update



## HiddenWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi,

I ran `freebsd-update` just now on a machine running a 10.1-RC, and when faced with a huge list of to-be-changed files to scroll through, I broke it off, hitting control-c. That was apparently not something that it takes kindly to.

`freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install` now throws the following error:

```
atlas# freebsd-update fetch && freebsd-update install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
The following files will be removed as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p2:

/

Installing updates...rmdir: ///: Is a directory
done.
```

I've gone through Google, cleaned out /var/db/freebsd-update/, checked /tmp/ and various other places where I suspect some sort of temporary file is stuck.
I've also rebooted the machine, but haven't found a solution.

Can someone help me out?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2014)

The issue is known and is being worked on. This was just posted to freebsd-announce@:


> Dear FreeBSD community,
> 
> As many of you have noticed, running freebsd-update on FreeBSD 10.1
> amd64 systems produces unexpected results, including reinstalling the
> ...


----------



## HiddenWolf (Dec 18, 2014)

Ah. That is... interesting.

I'll wait it out.
It is a nice change of pace though. Not my fault for a change! ;-)


----------



## Frank1984 (Dec 19, 2014)

The intent to remove the root directory scared me. But (after backing up) I could not resist to perform freebsd-install to see what would happen.

Now I read: (...) "the consequence of a bug in the freebsd-update build process which we do not yet fully understand". I really like that honesty. Luckily: "(...) as freebsd-update will not actually remove anything".

Accompanied with the output of `uname -a` and `freebsd-version`:

```
root@pc1:/usr/home/frank # uname -a
FreeBSD pc1 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014     [email]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@pc1:/usr/home/frank # freebsd-version
10.1-RELEASE-p2
root@pc1:/usr/home/frank # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be removed as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p2:
/
root@pc1:/usr/home/frank # freebsd-update install
Installing updates...rmdir: ///: Is a directory
 done.
root@pc1:/usr/home/frank #
```


----------

